# New York to ban Foie Gras!



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Yikes! That will be a heavy blow! Granted, a lot of foie gras production is cruel but not all of it is. I'm trying to determine if the law differentiates between the two without much luck. I'm not in favor of cruel production practices but it seems a bit extreme to ban all production. What will classical cuisine look like in a world with no foie gras?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I also read that. It may affect over 1,000 restaurants in NYC alone.
If PETA gets its way, what's next?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

California has already done that adaption. While there was mild outrage I don’t think there were many impacts of any significance. Our law was simple - none regardless of source or production method. But I think it’s as dumb as taking the animals out of the circuses... there must be more important causes and a better way to protect animal rights.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

chefross said:


> I also read that. It may affect over 1,000 restaurants in NYC alone.
> If PETA gets its way, what's next?


I suspect what's next is an influx of "impossible " products into every conceivable market.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Note that the ban is in the five boroughs of NY City, not the entire state. New Jersey and Pennsylvania are also close by and have no ban. I realize the City restaurants are the main buyer for Foie Gras but others nearby may now have more reason to put it on the menu. Given other problems specific to NYC, it may not be the answer for every restaurant but some may simply relocate, 
This ban also does not take effect for three years. I suspect by that time everyone will have sorted out the challenges and you'll still be able to get it.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I suppose life goes on. It may get to the point where foie gras is looked at like we look at Ortolan.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Historically speaking, banning ingredients used by commercial kitchens in large city centers tends to create a black market for those products; the size of which is typically determined by the product and its popularity/demand. Fois gras is quite popular in the world of fine dining, especially in NYC. I think this could create a rather sizeable black market. Black markets and commercial kitchens have never been an award winning combination. 

Governance by banning things has never worked out for the better once in human history. Reason #787 why I left New York.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

This will probably just end up like the super sized soda ban. NY, especially the city should focus on things like high taxes and crumbling infrastructure but the people in charge will do this and pat themselves on the back. 

I find it laughable that a lot of times people will put more emphasis in how our food feels but not our fellow beings.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

What about countless other weird and crazy things man does with animals? My G-D what's next, oysters and clams because we murder them when we open them? How about Balut? Will we not be able to plunge a living lobster into a pot of boiling water any more? Where can this go?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Just because I can't hear them, doesn't mean that baby carrots don't scream when they are pulled out of the ground.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

You ought be able to purchase on line like from D'artagnan. I wonder if this bill was put forward by the same A-holes that tried to eliminate "games of chance" AKA raffles for NFP PS organizations and also "fishing derby's" for kids and club hunts? Damn down state so called "do gooders" trying to impact the rest of the state with their "concerns" OK don't get me started . . . LOL.


----------

